# Red cornbread ( Bloody Butcher )



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

I cooked a pan of cornbread using meal I ground here at the house from some of the Bloody Butcher corn I grew in the garden this Fall.

Karla has told me I cant ever make cornbread with store bought meal again. It was very good, with a sweeter and fuller flavor.


----------



## farmer9989 (Apr 22, 2008)

I have 5lbs of seed just waiting for spring can't wait. thanks for the post.


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

farmer9989 said:


> I have 5lbs of seed just waiting for spring can't wait. thanks for the post.


I hear ya. It makes good roasting ears too. It was best cooked in the shuck on the pit.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

That looks wonderful. How did you grind the corn?


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

MO_cows said:


> That looks wonderful. How did you grind the corn?


I have a Sunshine Nugget grinder I use.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

That's beautiful!


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

It looks delicious!


----------



## yellowgate (May 12, 2012)

I gotta try that.


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

man that looks good


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

That looks really , really good..made me hungry.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Years ago I made some with my Blue Hopi crop; it was a bit grayish but quite yummy.


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

Gosh - that looks great! I can picture it with butter dripping down my arm....yum!


----------



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

A bottle of chutney and a batch of goat's cheese for some cornbread?? This is the going rate, I think.

But, no, really... I want some. So bad.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

That looks beautiful! Having come from your own hand and your own land, I know it tastes extra good. Congratulations, you've experienced a pleasure that few people get to have nowadays.


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh my that looks so beautiful. I want it!!! I LOVE cornbread.


----------

